# Weeks Turf Auction | Aug 25, 2021



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Is anyone eyeballing anything in the upcoming Weeks Turf Auction?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

This is right in my back yard. Less than 30 mins away. I've been hoping for a ZT spreader/sprayer to pop up, but no dice so far. That said I do have my eye on 1 particular item.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> This is right in my back yard. Less than 30 mins away. I've been hoping for a ZT spreader/sprayer to pop up, but no dice so far. That said I do have my eye on 1 particular item.


I was going to say you should start a pickup/storage service for people who don't want to ship, but can't get there before the removal deadline, but it looks like they allow 30 days. It was one of their off site auctions in Kansas that I remember having an accelerated deadline.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah, If somebody buys something and PMs me, I would be willing to proxy, but as you mentioned, the window is pretty big.


----------



## Murk09 (Aug 27, 2019)

I also live within 30 minutes, and bought my first reel mower from this auction last year. My neighbor now wants a mower so he is going to look at some tomorrow. So if anyone has any questions about any particular items, I can get him to check them out and get back with you.


----------



## BBLOCK (Jun 8, 2020)

Wish we had a turf auction in Canada


----------



## metro424 (May 26, 2017)

I'm about 45min away from the auction and participated in a couple of them. The online buyer fee plus GA sales tax adds almost 20% to the final price now. Hoping the one in December isn't online only

I really want a tractor now something to run some 3pt implements.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Prices have gone up dramatically in the last year or three. Some good deals to be had if handy, but gone are the days of 100 dollar reels that run and cut with fresh gas and a backlap.

This stuff looks more used and worn. Fair bit more "salvage" items. Which IMO, are where they deals are if you know what to buy.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> Prices have gone up dramatically in the last year or three. Some good deals to be had if handy, but gone are the days of 100 dollar reels that run and cut with fresh gas and a backlap.
> 
> This stuff looks more used and worn. Fair bit more "salvage" items. Which IMO, are where they deals are if you know what to buy.


Agreed. Nothing even exciting enough for me to drive over and look at. I'll be in on 1 item and watching a second, but not for much.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> Prices have gone up dramatically in the last year or three. Some good deals to be had if handy, but gone are the days of 100 dollar reels that run and cut with fresh gas and a backlap.
> 
> This stuff looks more used and worn. Fair bit more "salvage" items. Which IMO, are where they deals are if you know what to buy.


This..I remember going my first year and picking up a JD for $120...those days are gone I'm afraid as more and more people are getting in the low mow reel game. That said IF you know what you're looking at and you don't mind getting your hands dirty and working on some salvage mowers you can get a decent machine.


----------



## Hoghead22 (Jul 1, 2021)

I'd love to get that Toro Sand Pro they have! That would make my upcoming yard renovation and leveling job a breeze!


----------



## wiseowl (May 25, 2020)

Oh man theres a few things I'd love from there, lots of super clean equipment too.

I totally want this thing https://bid.uselevel.com/ui/auctions/373/173319

I've never paid much attention to auction sites because of the pickup and how far away I always am. I wonder how difficult it would be to use one of their listed freight contacts. GA to CA I'm sure is $$$$ I'll probably register and sit around with some popcorn.


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyone know if those mower caddies would work with a 220sl without transport axles?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Hoghead22 said:


> I'd love to get that Toro Sand Pro they have! That would make my upcoming yard renovation and leveling job a breeze!


Steel drag mat or heck, even an old pallet behind a golf-cart, lawn tractor, or teenager would do just as good of a job and be a lot cheaper. Well, maybe not all three of those options... :lol:


----------



## ZachUA (Dec 28, 2018)

lbb091919 said:


> Anyone know if those mower caddies would work with a 220sl without transport axles?


I think the hooks are designed to catch the axles. If you cut your axles off, how would you strap the mower down?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

ZachUA said:


> I think the hooks are designed to catch the axles. If you cut your axles off, how would you strap the mower down?


Ratchet strap over the top of the machine and connect to the front and back of the hauler edges?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Well I've got my bid in on my items, anybody else in?


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

I'm thinking about bidding on a reel. How do you get a estimate on shipping from this place? Also this would be my first reel and I'm wondering is could an average person repair this???


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

the toro 1000's are already higher than normal and there is still 4days to go


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

soupy01833 said:


> the toro 1000's are already higher than normal and there is still 4days to go


Those 2015 units have baskets, groomers, subaru engines, and transport wheels. I would expect them to go $1,200+.


----------



## Cdub5_ (Jun 12, 2019)

The price comparison between these two is quite noticeable, so what makes the Toro Greensmaster mower's "superior" to the Toro Flex line of mowers?


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Flexes are superior IMO, but GMs are more residential ready with higher HOC. Plus those 18s aren't as popular and comes with 14 blade reel and only capable down to 11.

The reels on those 1000s are almost done for. Maybe 1 good grind left.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> soupy01833 said:
> 
> 
> > the toro 1000's are already higher than normal and there is still 4days to go
> ...


I agree. They will be north of $1400 I promise, snd then add close to 20% in taxes and fees.

While new, they look like high hours, reels are ehhh, and they aren't cosmetically "great".

None of which seems to matter anymore. I hope I'm wrong but those will be ~$2k out the door picked up, plus I bet new reels and knives.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2021)

Mercy people have gone crazy for toros it seems prices like inflation just keep going up.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I'm still doing well with the items I'm in on. No bids anywhere close to my max bids yet. Apparently I like junk.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There will be a lot more action on Wednesday.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> There will be a lot more action on Wednesday.


yup, I call them the EBay Snipers. Been dealing with it for years before Ebay went to largely BIN.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

There is no sniping the Weeks auction - all lots are subject to extended bidding.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2021)

Very True Mr Ware..


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> There is no sniping the Weeks auction - all lots are subject to extended bidding.


Good to know, thank you.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

@Ware are you considering get a 5 reel fairway mower eventually or do you think you'll end up with a 3 reel? Just curious, seems by prices so far, that larger mowers might be easier to acquire in decent shape for a decent price.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> @Ware are you considering get a 5 reel fairway mower eventually or do you think you'll end up with a 3 reel? Just curious, seems by prices so far, that larger mowers might be easier to acquire in decent shape for a decent price.


If forced to decide today I would probably get a trim/surrounds triplex like the Toro 3100D.

That said, I have a local friend mowing a similar size lawn with a Deere 2653 and I think he is interested in transitioning to a fairway mower.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > soupy01833 said:
> ...


For a little more money you can get a tru cut brand new though


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


Depends on what you are looking for. As someone with a Trucut and a GM1600, I wouldn't even consider a Trucut if I were comparing prices/value. It does come down to what you need/want obviously. Both are good in different ways.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > TulsaFan said:
> ...


Have you ever adjusted the reel to bedknife on a Trucut? As a former owner of a mint C-25, I am extremely grateful to be a former owner.

Whether it be a JD, Toro, or Baroness, the reel to bedknife adjustment on a greensmower is so much better! :lol:


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


Far enough I've never owned any and just was comparing prices. I'm looking for a reel to use on my backyard.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

CenlaLowell said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > CenlaLowell said:
> ...


I see you have st Augustine as well, which I think gets cut pretty high, right? If you found a home owner model, some go pretty high although I don't think it's that high. You might be able to cut some of that with a reel too.

As pointed out- adjusting a Trucut is a nightmare. I'm sure a lot of other models are infinitely easier.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> I see you have st Augustine as well, which I think gets cut pretty high, right? If you found a home owner model, some go pretty high although I don't think it's that high. You might be able to cut some of that with a reel too.
> 
> As pointed out- adjusting a Trucut is a nightmare. I'm sure a lot of other models are infinitely easier.


@CenlaLowell is transitioning over to Bermuda or possible Bluemuda


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > I see you have st Augustine as well, which I think gets cut pretty high, right? If you found a home owner model, some go pretty high although I don't think it's that high. You might be able to cut some of that with a reel too.
> ...


Ok. Sorry I don't follow everyone's future plans, just saw his st aug in profile. Point still stands regardless.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> Ok. Sorry I don't follow everyone's future plans, just saw his st aug in profile. Point still stands regardless.


No worries duder, I agree with your premise as well. I only know that because he's trying to kill off St Aug at the same time I'm trying to kill off Centipede.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

FATC1TY said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


Nope I'm in process of killing off the st Augustine. I'm keeping the Bermuda and may do something else for my shade areas.

Is that the only problem with the tru cut adjusting??


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. Sorry I don't follow everyone's future plans, just saw his st aug in profile. Point still stands regardless.
> ...


Yep!


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

This entire time I've been watching this auction and bidding thinking I was the only one that knew about it!! I'm going for the JD, or Jacobsen. Just scared of getting something I'll have to dump a ton of money in before it'll cut.


----------



## Mister Bill (Apr 12, 2019)

TulsaFan said:


> CenlaLowell said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


I have adjusted the reel to bed knife on a Tru-Cut many times. Just did it again last week. Repair shops do it daily. Granted, it isn't as quick and simple as turning a bolt on a greens mower, but it is no where near as difficult as some here make it out to be. It takes 20-30 minutes tops to adjust and back lap.


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2021)

Ditto...having trucuts and a GreensMaster 1000 yes the Toro is by far easier to adjust but you talking about a commercial greens mower vs a homeowner unit. Trucuts are adjustable it just takes a bit more care and time to get it set and back lapped.


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

I'd love to snag the Graden verticutter. I don't think my wife would be a big fan.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

GrassAndWater12 said:


> This entire time I've been watching this auction and bidding thinking I was the only one that knew about it!! I'm going for the JD, or Jacobsen. Just scared of getting something I'll have to dump a ton of money in before it'll cut.


Be warned, those Jake's won't cut over .50" I don't think.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

woodlands_dad said:


> I'd love to snag the Graden verticutter. I don't think my wife would be a big fan.


I was in on this item up to $400, beyond that I can find one for the back of the tractor.

Still holding on to what I really want.


----------



## GrassAndWater12 (Jan 5, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> > This entire time I've been watching this auction and bidding thinking I was the only one that knew about it!! I'm going for the JD, or Jacobsen. Just scared of getting something I'll have to dump a ton of money in before it'll cut.
> ...


Yeah I've been reading the stats on all the different walk behinds and the max HOC is another concern. Why isn't anyone bidding on those Toro Flex's? I'm guessing the extremely low Heights?


----------



## Guest (Aug 23, 2021)

that and they're 18" cut


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

GrassAndWater12 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > GrassAndWater12 said:
> ...


Because like @Nixnix42 said…. 18in reels and low cutting heights…

The folks buying them are three types. Ignorant to the mowers true use, or buying them to use on their courses, perhaps even the rare homeowner, or a group/person who fixes and flips.

These auctions have more or less turned into the places to find bigger commercial mowers for a decent deal. The walk behinds? Crap shoot with the higher than ideal prices, and it's a roll of the dice. I can speak from experience, I've bought, and drove down for mowers in the past. I don't mind the ride, it's pretty relaxing. But don't expect to spend the coin these mowers seem to go for these days and just have something turn key in all instances.

They might crank… that's the easy part sometimes.


----------



## Guest (Aug 24, 2021)

You take your chances that's for sure.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

FATC1TY said:


> GrassAndWater12 said:
> 
> 
> > FATC1TY said:
> ...


I am a Flex junkie. Max HOC with the rear roller shimmed up can approach .6-.650 depending on how fresh the reel is with the 1820/2120. These mowers are tempting but the there is major risk buying them in auction like this. Also, the only source for an 1820 reel is Toro direct and they are stupid expensive...like $500+. The 21" mowers are a much better option for a home owner. Equipped with an 8 blade or even 11 blade reel they will cut wonderfully at 1/2" and are very forgiving.


----------



## cutigers08 (Aug 16, 2019)

cutigers08 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > GrassAndWater12 said:
> ...


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Ahh are you the one that bought the lot from The Lawn Tools?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ok I'll ask, is anybody on this forum in on either of the 2 Toro 2040Zs? I want one of them, going to convert it to a sprayer and sand machine. Not picky which one I get but willing to negotiate to not drive prices up too far. PM me if you don't want to post publicly.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> Ok I'll ask, is anybody on this forum in on either of the 2 Toro 2040Zs? I want one of them, going to convert it to a sprayer and sand machine. Not picky which one I get but willing to negotiate to not drive prices up too far. PM me if you don't want to post publicly.


I'm curious where you plan to put the sprayer tank. The front only has one caster and I think you would end up with a wheelie machine if you hang it off the back.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > Ok I'll ask, is anybody on this forum in on either of the 2 Toro 2040Zs? I want one of them, going to convert it to a sprayer and sand machine. Not picky which one I get but willing to negotiate to not drive prices up too far. PM me if you don't want to post publicly.
> ...


The front actually has weight plates installed because the machine is already so back heavy. I went through the manual and it suggests changing plates based on which attachment you are using.

I'm out on the new one. Doubled in price since last night.

Edit, plan was to remove the weight plates and attach it to the front then run the boom off the back rake/drag


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

@Ware something like this, but move the boom.

https://www.tideindustries.com/


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> @Ware something like this, but move the boom.
> 
> https://www.tideindustries.com/


I have seen setups like that, but 25 gallons is way too small for me. The only thing more annoying than switching between trimmer and edger attachments is filling a sprayer tank. 

I have a custom 58gal rig now and honestly I wish it was bigger. My application rate is down around 16.5 gal/acre (0.38 gal per thousand). When full it is well over 500lbs. In my opinion that's too much weight to try to hang off the front of a zero turn.


----------



## Falcon64 (May 29, 2019)

One of those jacobsons only had 300 hrs on it. Dang


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> I have seen setups like that, but 25 gallons is way too small for me. The only thing more annoying than switching between trimmer and edger attachments is filling a sprayer tank.
> 
> I have a custom 58gal rig now and honestly I wish it was bigger. My application rate is down around 16.5 gal/acre (0.38 gal per thousand). When full it is well over 500lbs. In my opinion that's too much weight to try to hang off the front of a zero turn.


Yeah that was why I said something like that. I have everything already laid out to spray at 25gal/.5a. I'd like to move to a 40/50gal setup. A lot of what I do will depend on what happens with this auction. Either way I KNOW I don't want to be spraying in front of my wheels.

I actually get more annoyed emptying the sprayer than I do filling it. Damn NIS is a PITA to get out of those things.


----------



## Deltahedge (Apr 1, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> I actually get more annoyed emptying the sprayer than I do filling it. Damn NIS is a PITA to get out of those things.


Ha, this is so true. I enjoy calculating and weighing the products out. I even enjoy filling the sprayer and mixing it, and letting it agitate. I enjoy driving around while I spray it. But, I despise rinsing the tank, boom, and hand wand 2 or 3 times to get them clean.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Falcon64 said:


> One of those jacobsons only had 300 hrs on it. Dang


The lowest hours (104) one ended up being the cheapest at $800 lol.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Deltahedge said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > I actually get more annoyed emptying the sprayer than I do filling it. Damn NIS is a PITA to get out of those things.
> ...


I single rinse. I'm not too worried about trace amounts of anything I spray still being in the tank the next time I spray. I keep a separate hand can for non-selective spot spraying.

Tank rinse discussion continues here.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

:shock: Holy crap those SL went for $950-1200. With everything those will be $1500+ unless you are local. Even then..  :shock:


----------



## Falcon64 (May 29, 2019)

So are all the Toro 1K's beat?


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware something like this, but move the boom.
> ...


You may be well served with a nurse tank where you mix the whole batch in one tank, fill the sprayer tank from that and go spray, lather (foam marker? :lol and repeat as needed. Otherwise you'd be looking at a 300 gal rig mounted on a utility vehicle or similar. Although, that also is nice when paired up with a spray computer, GPS, etc........ :bandit:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Falcon64 said:


> So are all the Toro 1K's beat?


This is auction equipment, you have to assume it's all going to need work. Especially if buying remotely.


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Falcon64 said:
> 
> 
> > So are all the Toro 1K's beat?
> ...


for sure :thumbsup:


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> @Ware something like this, but move the boom.
> 
> https://www.tideindustries.com/


I'm going to de-rail jail today...

Did anybody else see those nozzles shutdown at about the 00:00:50 mark? Holy drip batman.... :shock:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > @Ware something like this, but move the boom.
> ...


LOL yeah, was the biggest thing that stood out to me was needing to rework their boom setup.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Also this auction may give an extension for last second bids, but the EBay Snipers are still out in full force. Watching some of these prices jump as items close is hilarity.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

$875 to $1000 for all of the 1000s for anybody that was following them


----------



## Falcon64 (May 29, 2019)

Amoo316 said:


> $875 to $1000 for all of the 1000s for anybody that was following them


Yeah once they went up close to $900 I was out. Can get a reconditioned JD 220SL up here in NC for $1200 OTD and know what you are getting.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> $875 to $1000 for all of the 1000s for anybody that was following them


Crazy auction results! JD SL's went higher than I expected. Jacobsens typically were ignored in the past because of the low HOC. However, these were mint and somebody got a really good deal. I can't believe the Toro GM1000's went so cheap.

The JD's didn't have baskets or transport wheels. The Toro's had both. :?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Yeah I think that 220E without the reel engaging that has a basket is going to be an all out war.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > $875 to $1000 for all of the 1000s for anybody that was following them
> ...


I was surprised at the SL prices too.

I don't see why those Eclipse2 122f's couldn't be setup for .500"+. The roller brackets, reels, and knives are all available.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

I thought about jumping in on the GM1000 to play with and sell to neighbors but, they didn't look super, and ironically people spent the most on one that was missing parts…

These auctions really do make you scratch your head sometimes.


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> I don't see why those Eclipse2 122f's couldn't be setup for .500"+. The roller brackets, reels, and knives are all available.


I agree, but I think Jacobsen has always been the bastard child mower of the Weeks Auction. Buyers often avoid them and go straight for the Toro's and sometimes the JD's. Typically, Jacobsens went for $300ish in the past purely due to their set HOC. Perhaps, more lawn enthusiasts are cutting sub 0.5" and their popularity is gaining traction?


----------



## Guest (Aug 25, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> I thought about jumping in on the GM1000 to play with and sell to neighbors but, they didn't look super, and ironically people spent the most on one that was missing parts…
> 
> These auctions really do make you scratch your head sometimes.


No rhyme or reason to those prices congrats to those who got theirs. :thumbup:


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

uts said:


> :shock: Holy crap those SL went for $950-1200. With everything those will be $1500+ unless you are local. Even then..  :shock:


That's nuts for not knowing what you're getting. No baskets or wheels either. Basket alone is ~$200.

Did anyone happen to see how much those JD transport buggies went for? Just curious for next time.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

TulsaFan said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > I don't see why those Eclipse2 122f's couldn't be setup for .500"+. The roller brackets, reels, and knives are all available.
> ...


Shhhhh, keep those prices low. :lol:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

That Toro 2600-D is sitting at $575 with 10 mins, expecting that thing to clear $1200 easy.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> That Toro 2600-D is sitting at $575 with 10 mins, expecting that thing to clear $1200 easy.


Wow only $775, surprising.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

1 item down, 1 to go, fingers crossed


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

13K for that Deere 1600 Series II WAM. 1,600 hours and those are an 80K machine new.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

That Toro 3100 is still at $110. Yeah, it says salvage but I don't see anything horribly wrong with it.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> That Toro 3100 is still at $110. Yeah, it says salvage but I don't see anything horribly wrong with it.


I would have picked up that second 1900 if I would have got my hands on the first one. Would have been nice to have a local spare parts bin.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

MasterMech said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Amoo316 said:
> ...


@MasterMech I have a foam marker! I bought it on Amazon Prime Day. :lol:

I really need to do a thread about the sprayer I built for my UTV. It's no Spreader-Mate, but I think you would be impressed.

A nurse tank would be nice, but I think what I would do is a 100 gallon 3pt sprayer on my tractor. I could tune that up to a more respectable ~0.66 gallon per thousand and still be able to spray the whole lawn on a single fill.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

@Ware I just don't feel confident I'm not getting too much overlap with the wider turning radius of an atv/utv


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

The 220E went from $600 to $1800 as a final sale price.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> @Ware I just don't feel confident I'm not getting too much overlap with the wider turning radius of an atv/utv


I'll try to post some details on my setup this evening.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

I would like to try one of those Progressive PF120 rough mowers on my lawn.

It looks like the red ones went for $5,300 and $6,200. The green one went for $8,500. That figures.

https://youtu.be/JJLRc96YWEc


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

i dont get the 220E. reel does not engage could be as simple as a belt. it did have the groomer which is expensive

I was hoping it went cheap but boy was i mistaken


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

soupy01833 said:


> i dont get the 220E. reel does not engage could be as simple as a belt. it did have the groomer which is expensive
> 
> I was hoping it went cheap but boy was i mistaken


Probably not a belt issue on a 220E. An electric motor runs the reel on those.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> soupy01833 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont get the 220E. reel does not engage could be as simple as a belt. it did have the groomer which is expensive
> ...


I believe it's just switch, harness and motor if I'm not mistaken?


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

Ware said:


> soupy01833 said:
> 
> 
> > i dont get the 220E. reel does not engage could be as simple as a belt. it did have the groomer which is expensive
> ...


my 220e has an alternator belt that gets loose and the reel does not turn. it is an easy fix
it could be a switch or even the motor though. the motor is expensive


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

soupy01833 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > soupy01833 said:
> ...


Yeah I found a post from a couple years ago where @g-man priced the electric reel motor at $1,345 plus tax and shipping. Definitely not a gamble I would be willing to take on an auction mower. Maybe whoever bid on it was able to look it over in person and and determine all it needed is a switch or an alternator belt. :dunno:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Yeah I found a post from a couple years ago where @g-man priced the electric reel motor at $1,345 plus tax and shipping. Definitely not a gamble I would be willing to take on an auction mower. Maybe whoever bid on it was able to look it over in person and and determine all it needed is a switch or an alternator belt. :dunno:


From what I could tell when I looked at it, it wasn't getting power to the motor.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> I would like to try one of those Progressive PF120 rough mowers on my lawn.
> 
> It looks like the red ones went for $5,300 and $6,200. The green one went for $8,500. That figures.


We used to mow rough with those. If the TerrainCut was a maintenance headache for you, steer well clear of the Pro Flex.

You should have picked up that Jake MH5 3pt reel! Prob need a bigger tractor for that beast though!


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Good to know @MasterMech. One thing the Pro Flex looks like it has going for it over something like the 8800 is that it looks like everything would be somewhat more accessible.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

Ware said:


> Good to know @MasterMech. One thing the Pro Flex looks like it has going for it over something like the 8800 is that it looks like everything would be somewhat more accessible.


They are good units, but they also need constant attention to be reliable. Belts, bushings, pins, constantly. We did a daily walk-around on the thing to replace any pins that came off. Which were also a major hazard to the reels. That's also a lot of weight for the 2-series. I'm sure you've got the PTO muscle though, we were running ours with a tired Ford 2910. Also, hooking up a tractor every time you want to mow is a pain. Most courses leave a tractor dedicated to one.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

I'll be going to Weeks tomorrow to pick up my stuff. If anybody needs something picked up, tonight is the time to PM me.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> I'll be going to Weeks tomorrow to pick up my stuff. If anybody needs something picked up, tonight is the time to PM me.


What did you get?!


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > I'll be going to Weeks tomorrow to pick up my stuff. If anybody needs something picked up, tonight is the time to PM me.
> ...


1200H & 220E

Never walk an auction without a fluke  :thumbup:


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Amoo316 said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah I found a post from a couple years ago where @g-man priced the electric reel motor at $1,345 plus tax and shipping. Definitely not a gamble I would be willing to take on an auction mower. Maybe whoever bid on it was able to look it over in person and and determine all it needed is a switch or an alternator belt. :dunno:
> ...


10-4, hopefully it isn't a bad alternator or motor control module. Those are a couple other $1,000+ parts on that machine. Surely it is something simple though.

I used to have one. They are nice mowers. It has been passed around here like a bottle of Crown - I think @HungrySoutherner has her now.


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

Does anyone know what that Graden verticutter went for?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Ware said:


> 10-4, hopefully it isn't a bad alternator or motor control module. Those are a couple other $1,000+ parts on that machine. Surely it is something simple though.
> 
> I used to have one. They are nice mowers. It has been passed around here like a bottle of Crown - I think @HungrySoutherner has her now.


I'm not too worried about it, I have all winter to get it dialed in for spring scalp. Seemed like a bad switch when I looked at it.

As you know I really wanted the ZT Toro sand machine. That got dumb. Was limited to the Toro Sand Pro and the 1200H. 1200H stayed reasonable and I've already got a quote for the front blade shipped new. Going to see if I can find an aftermarket one or wait for a salvage one somewhere. Dunno yet. Either way it's got the tight turning radius I was looking for.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

woodlands_dad said:


> Does anyone know what that Graden verticutter went for?


950IIRC, was over 800 I know for sure


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Bad switch?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

g-man said:


> Bad switch?


no power through the PTO switch when I checked it on site.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The flashing yellow light gave you that code?


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

g-man said:


> The flashing yellow light gave you that code?


My fluke gave me that info. I didn't have any manuals with me to know what the lights meant.

I realize there could still be other issues, but it was the simplest thing I could find when i saw the motor itself wasn't getting a signal. Only got to spend about 10 mins with it before the guy started hurrying me up.

Part I wanted to be confident about was that it wasn't the motor itself, and from what I could tell with limited time, signs pointed elsewhere. Still could be the motor, saw one on ebay for around $800, hoping I don't need it.

I'm already assuming bearings/reel...etc. Time will tell how much of a rebuild vs repair it takes.

Any insights or tips/manuals you could share would be helpful. I've already found Weingarts which appears to have parts breakdowns.

EDIT: I did see the Georgia Turf Tech manuals listed in the JD thread, they have tech manuals for both the 1200H and the 220E


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> TulsaFan said:
> 
> 
> > Amoo316 said:
> ...


You dont happen to have the part numbers handy for that, do you? I may or may not have picked up the 104hr one in the auction 

I think i found the reel (R503319) and knife (R503477) on r&r, but no idea on the brackets.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

jkartchner10 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > ...
> ...


The reel part number checks out. I'd probably prefer R503460 if we're not cutting lower than .500", R5003150 if you think you'll need to go lower on occasion. R503477 will work, but not be very aggressive over the .500" mark.

The long front roller brackets are 163232 and 163231.


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> jkartchner10 said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Thanks for the quick reply. I haven't had much luck finding info on the 122f so far. Doesn't seem like anybody has one the use for residential purposes...


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

jkartchner10 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > jkartchner10 said:
> ...


We're starting to see a bunch of them on the used market where we mostly saw GreensKing and PGM models previously. So maybe that's changing.


----------



## sreekanth251 (Apr 14, 2020)

woodlands_dad said:


> Does anyone know what that Graden verticutter went for?


I picked it for $825


----------



## HungrySoutherner (May 29, 2018)

Ware said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


Yep the old girl is still running. Still has a badddd smell of razorback though. I plan to strip it down over the winter and see if I can get that smell off her.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Yep the old girl is still running. Still has a badddd smell of razorback though. I plan to strip it down over the winter and see if I can get that smell off her.


At least you can keep it in the shop. If it smelled like Dawg you might have to store it outside in the elements.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

HungrySoutherner said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > ...I used to have one. They are nice mowers. It has been passed around here like a bottle of Crown - I think @HungrySoutherner has her now.
> ...


That's Gator you smell. She was shipped up from Florida when I bought it.


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

MasterMech said:


> jkartchner10 said:
> 
> 
> > MasterMech said:
> ...


Yeah it looks like i'll be the test subject with the 122F. My plan is to clean it all up and do a thorough check through before spring next year. It's my first greens mower, but I figure it cant be any harder than any other small engine or automobile. I have a tendency just to dive in head first and figure it out as i go


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

jkartchner10 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> > jkartchner10 said:
> ...


The major difference is that power to the reel is electric vs mechanical. As long as you don't have trouble in the electrics, then yes, the rest is pretty basic.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

Loose connection:


----------



## lbb091919 (Apr 26, 2020)

Gotta love it when a plan comes together


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

jkartchner10 said:


> Yeah it looks like i'll be the test subject with the 122F. My plan is to clean it all up and do a thorough check through before spring next year. It's my first greens mower, but I figure it cant be any harder than any other small engine or automobile. I have a tendency just to dive in head first and figure it out as i go


FWIW I wasn't looking at the Jakes when I went the first time, but I did want to take a closer look at them when I went there to pick up my items today. where ever that set of Jakes came from took real good care of them. They all cosmetically appeared to be in great shape.

I'm with you, this is my first reel, previous eleckichen with tons of mech experience, I figure this is a cheaper way to learn and decide if I eventually want a tri-plex then to jump in head first. Plus I'll need something for trim passes even with a tri-plex.

Worst I can do is break it and have to pay for my stupidity.


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> jkartchner10 said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah it looks like i'll be the test subject with the 122F. My plan is to clean it all up and do a thorough check through before spring next year. It's my first greens mower, but I figure it cant be any harder than any other small engine or automobile. I have a tendency just to dive in head first and figure it out as i go
> ...


That's always good to hear. They looked pretty well cared for in the photos, and with only 104 hours I figured it was a safe bet.

I'm a mech engineer by degree so I figured it was a way to learn as well and I thought the same about the tri. I almost got one but figured I shouldnt get 2-3 machines at once or the wife would kill me :lol:


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

jkartchner10 said:


> That's always good to hear. They looked pretty well cared for in the photos, and with only 104 hours I figured it was a safe bet.
> 
> I'm a mech engineer by degree so I figured it was a way to learn as well and I thought the same about the tri. I almost got one but figured I shouldnt get 2-3 machines at once or the wife would kill me :lol:


Nice, I have degrees in Nuclear Eng and Electrical. Worked as an automation engineer/electrical maintenance in a steel mill after Navy life, for a while. Spent the last 11 years living next to and hanging out with a previous flight line mechanic who had his own auto shop when he got out.

We're constantly fixing stuff. Waiting on parts for a Deere 757 right now that had bent push rods. Only part I miss about working in the steel mill was the ability to get my hands dirty everyday. Tinkering and fixing scratches that itch for me.

Good luck with your Jake, if I hadn't had my heart set on this 220E, I probably would have been in the market for one of the jakes instead.


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> jkartchner10 said:
> 
> 
> > That's always good to hear. They looked pretty well cared for in the photos, and with only 104 hours I figured it was a safe bet.
> ...


I sit at a desk all day going crazy, so 95% of my time I'm at home building stuff or fixing things. Drives the wife crazy, but she doesnt complain with how nice my OCD ends up looking haha

I looked at the 220E as well but that price went through the roof at the end there. Hopefully once I drive down to pick mine up next weekend it ends up as smooth as your 220E


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

jkartchner10 said:


> I sit at a desk all day going crazy, so 95% of my time I'm at home building stuff or fixing things. Drives the wife crazy, but she doesnt complain with how nice my OCD ends up looking haha
> 
> I looked at the 220E as well but that price went through the roof at the end there. Hopefully once I drive down to pick mine up next weekend it ends up as smooth as your 220E


yeah somebody waited until the last 5 seconds 4 different times to press bid while it was under $1K still. Not sure they realized it would reset the timer to 60 seconds. Would have been nice to have gotten it cheaper, but I'm happy with it for now. We'll see how much I have to put into it when I take it apart. After I "fixed" it and made those few passes, I turned off gas tot he carb and parked it in the shop and let it run itself out of fuel. Will be a fun project after fishing season ends in November.


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

Amoo316 said:


> jkartchner10 said:
> 
> 
> > I sit at a desk all day going crazy, so 95% of my time I'm at home building stuff or fixing things. Drives the wife crazy, but she doesnt complain with how nice my OCD ends up looking haha
> ...


The jake is my winter project as well. Change out the reel, bedknife, roller brackets, tune up, ect... i'll probably replace items that dont need it, but i'll have something to keep my hands busy and enjoy while learning


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

jkartchner10 said:


> The jake is my winter project as well. Change out the reel, bedknife, roller brackets, tune up, ect... i'll probably replace items that dont need it, but i'll have something to keep my hands busy and enjoy while learning


Same. Want to stay in the .75-1" HOC range, so I'll be making all the same swaps as you. I'm sure I'll end up replacing a bunch of bearings that don't need it...etc while I have it apart anyways.

Have a safe trip. I need to take this 1200H over to the neighbors shop and find some bolts to remount this hydro valve. Looks like that had all the attachments on it and took them off for sale. No idea why they had to take the valve out. Guess I'm about to find out.


----------



## woodlands_dad (Oct 26, 2020)

sreekanth251 said:


> woodlands_dad said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone know what that Graden verticutter went for?
> ...


If you live in the Houston area and ever want to rent it out let me know


----------



## sreekanth251 (Apr 14, 2020)

I live in Dallas. Honestly I don't know how long I am going to keep it  I started feeling it might be overkill for the 2500 sq ft that I maintain.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

sreekanth251 said:


> I live in Dallas. Honestly I don't know how long I am going to keep it  I started feeling it might be overkill for the 2500 sq ft that I maintain.


If you want to sell it for what you paid for it let me know, I was in on it up to $800. I'll pay the $825 and go pick it up.


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Any way to view the sold price? BS that they don't show it.


----------



## sreekanth251 (Apr 14, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> sreekanth251 said:
> 
> 
> > I live in Dallas. Honestly I don't know how long I am going to keep it  I started feeling it might be overkill for the 2500 sq ft that I maintain.
> ...


Sent you private message.


----------



## Amoo316 (Jul 8, 2021)

sreekanth251 said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > sreekanth251 said:
> ...


Try again maybe? I got nothing, you have to hit send twice on this site, it's a little different to get used to.


----------



## sreekanth251 (Apr 14, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> sreekanth251 said:
> 
> 
> > Amoo316 said:
> ...


Please check now.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Anyone have a final sales price list for the greensmowers? I know someone on here kept a spreadsheet in the past.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Phids said:


> Anyone have a final sales price list for the greensmowers? I know someone on here kept a spreadsheet in the past.


The JDs were around 900-1200, GM1000s around 900-1000. The Jake's I believe we're around 700? I can't recall.


----------



## jkartchner10 (Jun 7, 2021)

FATC1TY said:


> Phids said:
> 
> 
> > Anyone have a final sales price list for the greensmowers? I know someone on here kept a spreadsheet in the past.
> ...


Jakes were 800-1000 for the ones with the groomers


----------



## soupy01833 (Aug 10, 2020)

Amoo316 said:


> jkartchner10 said:
> 
> 
> > The jake is my winter project as well. Change out the reel, bedknife, roller brackets, tune up, ect... i'll probably replace items that dont need it, but i'll have something to keep my hands busy and enjoy while learning
> ...


I have 220E now, started the year at .75 and now at 1 inch since i did not do an HOC reset like i should have
first year reel mowing,. leaned a lot and still a lot to learn, I really liked the look at .75 but it is so hard to keep up with even with PGR

I haveno idea how some keep them at .5 or .lower, I cut bermuda every 2-3 days and feel it grows like a weed


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

soupy01833 said:


> Amoo316 said:
> 
> 
> > jkartchner10 said:
> ...


Sounds like you need to track your pgr applications a little closer, or up your application.


----------



## uts (Jul 8, 2019)

Phids said:


> Anyone have a final sales price list for the greensmowers? I know someone on here kept a spreadsheet in the past.


----------

